# anyone know how to preserve...



## how (Dec 29, 2015)

whats left of the screening like on a 79 Schwinn Spitfire 5?

Is there any other way than spraying clear coat and is spraying clear coat on it a good idea?
I have done that before but on a rougher bike. This bike is in excellent condition other than the screening is wearing away a little.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 29, 2015)

If you are gonna keep it, do what you like. I spray with clear acrylic. Lacquer may make it run as decals are Lacquer. Others will say NO! don't do it.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 29, 2015)

future floor polish will do the trick modelers use as a clear coat,it's a water based clear acrylic and it will wash off over time


----------



## how (Dec 29, 2015)

thanks for both replies


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2015)

I shot my 79 Spitfire 5 guard with two coats of clear acrylic lacquer to save the somewhat faded screening. That's the first thing I did to the bike when I got it and it looks damn nice. You can see it on the Schwinn Bike Forum.

Here's the link for the forum's members.  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=9485.0


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 30, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I shot my 79 Spitfire 5 guard with two coats of clear acrylic lacquer to save the somewhat faded screening. That's the first thing I did to the bike when I got it and it looks damn nice. You can see it on the Schwinn Bike Forum.
> 
> Here's the link for the forum's members.  http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=9485.0



I think your link is broken or something?

This is all I see?


----------



## mruiz (Dec 30, 2015)

WAX the S%% out of it.


----------



## 56 Vette (Dec 30, 2015)

mruiz said:


> WAX the S%% out of it.




Agree on this one! Hit it with a good wax every couple months and it will stay as it is. Mine haven't lost any more of the "ink" after waxing. Joe


----------



## videoranger (Dec 30, 2015)

I've had some Schwinn screens fade away after waxing. Not right away, but over a few months. Now I wax around the screens and don't put anything on them. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 30, 2015)

Waxing it is a quick way to ruin the remaining screen. If you leave it alone, you should be fine.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 30, 2015)

I've unintentionally erased silk screening being to aggressive with wax.  Be careful if you go that route.


----------



## videoranger (Dec 30, 2015)

light coats of rattle can clear lacquer or enamel could be OK. Either can be polished with paint clear coat safe hand polish and then waxed over. The bare screens can really be fragile when they get old. I'm rather surprised that some guys have had good luck with waxing over them.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> I think your link is broken or something?
> 
> This is all I see?





I'm really sorry bout that. After being banned three times now, I had to sneak in thru the back door to get the link while Jennifer was at work pumping up a flat tire on one of her trains.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2015)

fattyre said:


> I've unintentionally erased silk screening being to aggressive with wax.  Be careful if you go that route.




I would have to say that every chain guard screening should be treated differently since the bikes have been threated differently. All my bikes that have originated in Arizona or been here for a while have had sever sun damage and any non pure carnauba wax will take off the screening in a flash. It will also take off weathered decals.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 3, 2016)

I was looking to buy a king size american early last year and the seller waxed the chainguard and every bit of screening came off leaving just the darker paint underneath that had been protected. I was sick to my stomach.... He was beside himself.


----------



## morton (Jan 4, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> I was looking to buy a king size american early last year and the seller waxed the chainguard and every bit of screening came off leaving just the darker paint underneath that had been protected. I was sick to my stomach.... He was beside himself.




Not an uncommon occurence (the waxed disappearing screen not getting sick) for those not "hep to the CABE"  Have seen these "ghost screens" on many yard sale/flea market bikes.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 5, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> I was looking to buy a king size american early last year and the seller waxed the chainguard and every bit of screening came off leaving just the darker paint underneath that had been protected. I was sick to my stomach.... He was beside himself.



Saddening!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 9, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> I was looking to buy a king size american early last year and the seller waxed the chainguard and every bit of screening came off leaving just the darker paint underneath that had been protected. I was sick to my stomach.... He was beside himself.




As Mr. Miyagi says, "Wax on, screen off". Better safe than sorry, shoot it with a couple coats of clear acrylic lacquer and call it preserved.


----------



## shawn57187 (Jan 10, 2016)

I would leave the decals alone. The best way to preserve them is to store the bike in a relatively climate controlled environment and to avoid riding it a lot. If its a daily rider, I would clear coat the decal.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 10, 2016)

Rennace wax.


----------

